# Best Ping Irons Ever (apart from the ping eye 2)



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I am currently playing Ping i3 o-size and I absolutely love them. But what do you think are the best irons ping ever made apart from the eye 2?


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 8, 2015)

The i3 have to be one of Ping's best irons ever. They were revolutionary.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 8, 2015)

There is a set of i25's in our pro-shop which keep calling out to me, if e bay sells my surplus clubs I may just have to have them.  I have never owned Ping irons before so I guess they would be the best imo.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I also recommend the ISI in BeCu. Stunning colour and good performance.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 8, 2015)

Depends what you are looking for in an iron. 
I think you'd struggle to find a bad set of Ping irons.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 8, 2015)

To be fair, you just cannot go wrong with any Ping club. They offer a lot of everything.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 8, 2015)

The G range of clubs are fat headed clubs, the I range are a mix of both and the s range are for more experienced golfers.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 8, 2015)

The i3 introduced the notched hosel which is now standard on all ping clubs


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 8, 2015)

The i3 range was followed by the i3 plus. they were the big guns from ping.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jan 8, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			I am currently playing Ping i3 o-size and I absolutely love them. But what do you think are the best irons ping ever made apart from the eye 2?
		
Click to expand...

None..Clunky, chunky bits of cobbled together metal..Mizuno all the way for me..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 8, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			To be fair, you just cannot go wrong with any Ping club. They offer a lot of everything.
		
Click to expand...

Yep.....including large doses of ugliness  :thup:


----------



## ADB (Jan 8, 2015)

Ping Zing 2 - ugly but very effective...


----------



## Rumpokid (Jan 8, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Yep.....including large doses of ugliness  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ping clubs remind me of a girl I used to know. I wouldn't be seen out with her but I knew she would always perform well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2015)

I25 for me. S55 are lovely but my game isn't good enough sadly


----------



## SVB (Jan 8, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			The i3 introduced the notched hosel which is now standard on all ping clubs
		
Click to expand...

What is the purpose of this notch, I guessed it is an engineered 'weak' point to ensure a consistant place for the blade to hinge about when adjusting lie, or it could be just 'cause they think it looks good.

Anyone know for sure?

Simon


----------



## chrisg (Jan 8, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			The i3 have to be one of Ping's best irons ever. They were revolutionary.
		
Click to expand...

and someone is currently selling a bargain priced set in great condition

I've just taken delivery today of some new mizunos, but I was torn between those and some G25's which I don't think are ugly at all


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 8, 2015)

The i20's I currently have been my first set of Ping's, and they have been great. Time moves on though and I feel a change this winter, so these are going to be sold now. Will be sad to see them go ...


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 8, 2015)

Just bought a set of i15's was in AG saw them 2nd hand great cont new ping grips, Â£105, couldn't walk past at that price, getting their 1st outing on Saturday.....hope they like the wind & rain.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 8, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			The i20's I currently have been my first set of Ping's, and they have been great. Time moves on though and I feel a change this winter, so these are going to be sold now. Will be sad to see them go ...
		
Click to expand...

I've hit the i20's a few times, and love 'em. Tried the i25's and they pretty much went the same but they didn't do owt for me. Been fighting the urge for ages of the Evil-bay, but seeing as the entertainments prevention officer has said yes...


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 8, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I've hit the i20's a few times, and love 'em. Tried the i25's and they pretty much went the same but they didn't do owt for me. Been fighting the urge for ages of the Evil-bay, but seeing as the entertainments prevention officer has said yes...
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't see anything different with the i25's, ebay is an evil ... as a seller you get whacked for huge fess, as a buyer I still worry about fake stuff.
Will get some pic s done of mine this ASAP, need to sell quick so I can move on to newer things


----------



## sev112 (Jan 8, 2015)

SVB said:



			What is the purpose of this notch, I guessed it is an engineered 'weak' point to ensure a consistant place for the blade to hinge about when adjusting lie, or it could be just 'cause they think it looks good.

Anyone know for sure?

Simon
		
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## Wildrover (Jan 9, 2015)

SVB said:



			What is the purpose of this notch, I guessed it is an engineered 'weak' point to ensure a consistant place for the blade to hinge about when adjusting lie, or it could be just 'cause they think it looks good.

Anyone know for sure?

Simon
		
Click to expand...

You are 100% correct, just makes them easier to adjust and is invisible at address. For my money the G2 irons were a breakthrough club that paved the way for following G series clubs that are damned effective.
The i3 were a breakthrough as well as they were the first irons to have the custom tuning port weight behind the sweet spot which makes it much easier to achieve a constant swingweight through the set. It also puts the weight where you want it, behind the ball, rather than using tip weights in the shaft.


----------



## Svenska (Jan 9, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			I also recommend the ISI in BeCu. Stunning colour and good performance.
		
Click to expand...

A useless piece of info but I bought the 2nd last set of ISI BeCu irons that were ever made according to the serial numbers and the prat who used to work in our pro shop. They were superb irons and I only got rid of them a couple of years ago when I needed to raise quick funds for a trip to Thailand. Really wish i'd never sold them as they are the best clubs i've ever had, even now with all the latest technology they were brilliant for me.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			None..Clunky, chunky bits of cobbled together metal..Mizuno all the way for me..

Click to expand...

Have you ever actually used any Ping golf clubs. if mizuno were any good, more players would use them on tour. the only player who i can think of who uses mizuno irons is Luke Donald and he's not exactly a world beater now is he?


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 9, 2015)

SVB said:



			What is the purpose of this notch, I guessed it is an engineered 'weak' point to ensure a consistant place for the blade to hinge about when adjusting lie, or it could be just 'cause they think it looks good.

Anyone know for sure?

Simon
		
Click to expand...

I think it allows more connection between the shaft and the clubhead.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 9, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			I think it allows more connection between the shaft and the clubhead.
		
Click to expand...

What does that even mean


----------



## Skypilot (Jan 9, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			you just cannot go wrong with any Ping club. They offer a lot of everything.
		
Click to expand...

Er, you don't happen to work for Ping, do you?


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Skypilot said:



			Er, you don't happen to work for Ping, do you? 

Click to expand...

No, I AM ONLY 14!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST LIKE PING CLUBS.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 9, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			What does that even mean 

Click to expand...

Read this: http://www.golfmagic.com/equipment/ping-makes-a-noise-with-i3-irons/1414.html


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2015)

I always thought the notch in the hozel was there as a design feature to make the clubs look even uglier, if that's possible.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 9, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			Read this: http://www.golfmagic.com/equipment/ping-makes-a-noise-with-i3-irons/1414.html

Click to expand...

OK, so you copied something from a webiste, but what does it actually mean?


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 9, 2015)

hawkeyems said:



			ok, so you copied something from a webiste, but what does it actually mean?
		
Click to expand...

how am i supposed to know. I didnt write the review.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 9, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			how am i supposed to know. I didnt write the review.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 9, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			I always thought the notch in the hozel was there as a design feature to make the clubs look even uglier, if that's possible.
		
Click to expand...

They are ugly fuggers aren't they


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 9, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:





Click to expand...

What does that smiley face even mean?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 9, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			What does that smiley face even mean?
		
Click to expand...

You'll learn 

I'm not being argumentative by the way, your statement made it sound like you knew what it meant but the article just sounded like marketing gumf.

TBH, I doubt the article writer knows what it means


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Reviewers probably use the same words that the club manufacturers use anyway.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 9, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			Reviewers probably use the same words that the club manufacturers use anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Undoubtedly


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 9, 2015)

I love my i3 irons anyway, despite the notched hosel malarkey.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 9, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			Have you ever actually used any Ping golf clubs. if mizuno were any good, more players would use them on tour. the only player who i can think of who uses mizuno irons is Luke Donald and he's not exactly a world beater now is he?
		
Click to expand...

Er..Wrong! 

Tour use comes down to who pays most!

World #1 Ladies is on their list and quite a few from Euro Tour, including Wood, Rock Garrido, Suneson.

Don't make the mistake of judging the quality of Clubs by the player who uses them!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 9, 2015)

T



Foxholer said:



			Er..Wrong! 

Tour use comes down to who pays most!

World #1 Ladies is on their list and quite a few from Euro Tour, including Wood, Rock Garrido, Suneson.

Don't make the mistake of judging the quality of Clubs by the player who uses them!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, if it was about quality, Tiger and Rory wouldn't be using Nike.


----------



## Crow (Jan 9, 2015)

pingplayer15 said:



			no, i am only 14!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just like ping clubs.
		
Click to expand...

I admire your foresight in building a bit of growth room into your forum name.


----------



## Crow (Jan 9, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			OK, so you copied something from a webiste, but what does it actually mean?
		
Click to expand...




PingPlayer15 said:



			how am i supposed to know. I didnt write the review.
		
Click to expand...

Just reading to the end of the paragraph gives the full explanation:

"_The revolutionary Notched Hosel, which is not visible at address, allows for a better connection between the shaft and the club head. The result is an optically pleasing, smooth transition between the hosel and clubhead that can be precisely calibrated for loft and lie_."

As already mentioned, it's to allow easier adjustment of the head for fitting purposes.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 9, 2015)

Crow said:



			Just reading to the end of the paragraph gives the full explanation:

"_*The revolutionary Notched Hosel, which is not visible at address, allows for a better connection between the shaft and the club head. The result is an optically pleasing, smooth transition between the hosel and clubhead* that can be precisely calibrated for loft and lie_."

As already mentioned, it's to allow easier adjustment of the head for fitting purposes. 

Click to expand...


It's the bold bit that makes no sense


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 9, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			T

Indeed, if it was about quality, Tiger and Rory wouldn't be using Nike.
		
Click to expand...

How come? And how would you (or I) know! 

From what I understand, Tiger has been using clubs made by the same Clubmaker his entire career (Mizuno, Titleist, Nike), though there are some carefully/ambiguosly worded 'denials'.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't care what the hosel and the notch does or looks like. I just want to make a good strike.


----------



## Crow (Jan 9, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's the bold bit that makes no sense
		
Click to expand...

Yes, a victory of flowery writing over descriptive writing, someone in marketing maybe getting carried away with themselves.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 9, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			How come? And how would you (or I) know! 

From what I understand, Tiger has been using clubs made by the same Clubmaker his entire career (Mizuno, Titleist, Nike), though there are some carefully/ambiguosly worded 'denials'.
		
Click to expand...

Not saying they are bad clubs, but both Tiger (unless you believe the rumours you speak of) and Rory got to the top of their games with Titleist bats so why change unless it was for money?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I don't care what the hosel and the notch does or looks like. I just want to make a good strike.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't suggest trying to hit it with the notchy hosel mate


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 9, 2015)

Crow said:



			Yes, a victory of flowery writing over descriptive writing, someone in marketing maybe getting carried away with themselves.
		
Click to expand...

I supoose it's more imaginative than "hit it 17yds further"


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 9, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Not saying they are bad clubs, but both Tiger (unless you believe the rumours you speak of) and Rory got to the top of their games with Titleist bats so why change unless it was for money?
		
Click to expand...

While Rory had been Titleist forever, apparently, Tiger was only associated with Titleist from '96, and didn't actually use their irons in tournaments until 98! The clubs had very little to do with it - and that transaction was all about money too!

Still, that's getting rather 'off topic'!


----------



## Tiger man (Jan 9, 2015)

I think people look far too much into what the likes of Rory and tiger play as nobody can strike a ball as they do on a consistent basis, or we would be discussing them too! Most major club makers make fine clubs and Ping is certainly one and from my course experience it is by far the most popular make of irons I see. Back on topic I think G2's were excellent at the time and have not been changed much to today's offerings. And I would take the ugly bird that performs over the boring beauty everytime:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Ping clubs remind me of a girl I used to know. I wouldn't be seen out with her but I knew she would always perform well  

Click to expand...

Over how many holes???


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 10, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Over how many holes???
		
Click to expand...

Played 2 rounds in a day quite often. Tried just the back 9 once, not so sure about that.


----------



## Tiger man (Jan 10, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Played 2 rounds in a day quite often. Tried just the back 9 once, not so sure about that.
		
Click to expand...

No it just leaves you wanting more.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 10, 2015)

Does anyone use the G30 irons. I think they are way overpriced when the G25 are relatively the same irons for a lot less.


----------



## Skypilot (Jan 10, 2015)

I bought a set of G30 irons just before Christmas to go with a Callaway X2Hot Driver and two X2Hot Hybrids I'd bought a couple of weeks earlier.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 10, 2015)

Skypilot said:



			I bought a set of G30 irons just before Christmas to go with a Callaway X2Hot Driver and two X2Hot Hybrids I'd bought a couple of weeks earlier.
		
Click to expand...

How much were they?


----------



## pendodave (Jan 13, 2015)

I recently acquired a set of G5 irons. I'd hit a mate's G20s at the range and been impressed by how easy they were to get out there (and up there). Being a bit of a cheapskate when it comes to golf equipment, I did a bit of research and decided that G5s would probably be just as good and picked some up off the bay for Â£90.

I have been REALLY impressed by them in the 6 weeks since I've had them. Nice long, high, predictable flight. Perhaps the lack of the most recent 'hot face' technology makes the strike more predictable, even if the distance is not so freakish.

The most surprising thing to me is that even though they are enormous, with about 6 inches of offset, I have chipped around the green with them as well as with any other more bladey clubs I've used in the past. They are also not packed with multicoloured bits and bobs in the cavity, looking quite discreet in grey/blue.

One of the comparison vids I used when poking about is here : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2NBMnszhxk  , but there were a couple of others about as well.

Just turned 50 last year, so obviously it was an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 13, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			Does anyone use the G30 irons. I think they are way overpriced when the G25 are relatively the same irons for a lot less.
		
Click to expand...

I got my G30s at 69 notes each a club from my local pro.  I think one thing you have to consider is that it is more difficult to get fitted for clubs that are not the latest range, so if you are buying older ranges then you are more likely yo have to buy what they have.

  Also you could make that argument for pretty much any new iron really compared to the one it replaces.  And I would argue when you buy a new club from the latest range you are paying a premium for the club being the latest and greatest and it being the most forgiving, hitting it the furthest in that manufacturers range, or whatever they are claiming.  Not because it is x amount of pounds better than the last version when you compare the cost of the new range with cost the ones it has replaced, once the new range goes on sale.  As new ones generally are not.

Which is one reason why I like Pings as the replacement cycle is longer than other manufacturers, so I feel more happy about paying that premium.  If you have G25s then there's no point upgrading to G30s.  if you are in the market for new iron then it depends on if you want a full custom fitting or need to have the latest and greatest.  If not then G25s will be more than adequate.


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 13, 2015)

pendodave said:



			I recently acquired a set of G5 irons. I'd hit a mate's G20s at the range and been impressed by how easy they were to get out there (and up there). Being a bit of a cheapskate when it comes to golf equipment, I did a bit of research and decided that G5s would probably be just as good and picked some up off the bay for Â£90.

I have been REALLY impressed by them in the 6 weeks since I've had them. Nice long, high, predictable flight. Perhaps the lack of the most recent 'hot face' technology makes the strike more predictable, even if the distance is not so freakish.

The most surprising thing to me is that even though they are enormous, with about 6 inches of offset, I have chipped around the green with them as well as with any other more bladey clubs I've used in the past. They are also not packed with multicoloured bits and bobs in the cavity, looking quite discreet in grey/blue.

One of the comparison vids I used when poking about is here : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2NBMnszhxk  , but there were a couple of others about as well.

Just turned 50 last year, so obviously it was an accident waiting to happen.
		
Click to expand...

There's  probably not a lot of change in the head of the club, but when I moved from G10 to G20 I noticed a distinct 'feel' difference in the swing which I would attribute to the shafts. The CFS shaft is lighter than the old AWT which may give a bit more swing speed / yardage. I'd agree that the head performance is probably very similar across the entire 'G' range, not forgetting the Rapture V2 either.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jan 13, 2015)

i10's, there again I would say that wouldn't I?
||
||
||
||
||
\/


----------

